# 14 pointer - Fulton County



## pfharris1965 (Oct 31, 2007)

A buddy of mine shot this bruiser buck in Fulton County this morning...

...from his email...here is what he had to say..."I shot it this morning (Halloween morning) at 7:55, I had a perfect broadside shot from 20 yards. It's got 14 points and the processor estimated it weighed between 260 and 280 pds.  We put it on the scale but couldn't get it all the way up, but with its head still resting on the ground it was a little over 200. It ran about 50 - 60 yards after I shot it."

Man what a deer...


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Oct 31, 2007)

*north or south*

north or south fulton great deer non the less


----------



## pfharris1965 (Oct 31, 2007)

*...*

I believe he said he was in north Fulton...


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 31, 2007)

It's shaping up to be a banner year in Ga. Another great buck.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice buck.  I also hunt fulton county.  I have several game cam shots of some nice bucks.  They are starting to move.


----------



## Buck (Oct 31, 2007)

Man, there are some sure nuff big'uns fallen this year...


----------



## Hunter Haven (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice job on Harvesting a good buck!!


----------



## cpowel10 (Oct 31, 2007)

Awesome deer


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2007)

Really nice buck!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 31, 2007)

Great buck.  Congrats to your friend.

Hoss


----------



## medic1 (Oct 31, 2007)

OMG!! What a pig!!


----------



## D_Happyfeet (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow...nice one


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Oct 31, 2007)

Incredible buck right there. Look at that mass,WOW. That sucker is full grown. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## Spooner (Oct 31, 2007)

A Smack Daddy for sure!!!!


----------



## brinkf350 (Oct 31, 2007)

Gotta love them suburban bucks! Nice job!


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 31, 2007)

Would have been a good un' next year.....


----------



## pfharris1965 (Nov 1, 2007)

*...*



doenightmare said:


> Would have been a good un' next year.....


 
 ...I told him if he had only waited until next year those brow tines might have made the 8.5 to 9 inch mark...and the bases may have actually have been as big around as a Miller Lite can as opposed to a Monster Energy drink can ...you just can't get through to some folks though...

This was definitely a "management" buck and needed to be culled...


----------



## leo (Nov 1, 2007)

*Congrats to your friend*

thanks for posting it


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 1, 2007)

nice mass  through the whole rack...CONGRATS TO HIM...
and yep, some super bucks taken so far...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 1, 2007)

very fine, congrats!


----------



## COYOTE X (Nov 1, 2007)

That's a nice Fulton County buck! COYOTE X


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 1, 2007)

monsters just keep coming...


----------



## DaddyPaul (Nov 1, 2007)

Great buck, love the mass!


----------



## rip18 (Nov 1, 2007)

Sweet!  Tell him congratulations!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

Tell him congrats


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 1, 2007)

wow very nice buck!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 1, 2007)

Massive!


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Nov 2, 2007)

is that a cow with a deer rack, that thing is huge


----------



## BUCKNDUCKSLAYER (Nov 22, 2007)

I Would Like To See The Deer That Challenged Him And Scarred His Hide. Awesome Deer Man, Congrats


----------



## THREEJAYS (Nov 22, 2007)

Thats a fine one


----------



## cctanner (Nov 26, 2007)

Any idea what the buck might score?  Super Deer!


----------



## WTM30643 (Dec 2, 2007)

Thats a nice Buck!!!! Whats his age? Looks to be an old Deer?


----------



## Booner Killa (Dec 2, 2007)

Freak daddy rabbit right there. Sweet lookin rack on that dude. Man, that's a hoss


----------



## pnome (Dec 2, 2007)

Heck of a deer!


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet buck congrats


----------



## pfharris1965 (Dec 3, 2007)

*...*



cctanner said:


> Any idea what the buck might score? Super Deer!


 
I have not heard back from him lately...I will check in with him and see if he has a green score...



WTM30643 said:


> Thats a nice Buck!!!! Whats his age? Looks to be an old Deer?


 
Not sure...it is an older deer judging by the coloring and snout...not to mention it might have taken a few years to get to where he grew that much antler......I will see if he had him aged...

Thanks...


----------

